# Piney Island 10/3 (Panacea)



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You caught more fish than I did, but I hooked and landed more clumps of oysters!

                                                      [smiley=happy.gif]

btw, them oysters get your attention on that first hit...then they just sit there and sulk.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> You caught more fish than I did, but I hooked and landed more clumps of oysters!
> 
> [smiley=happy.gif]
> 
> btw, them oysters get your attention on that first hit...then they just sit there and sulk.


the oysters bars i hook usually swim off, sometimes very quickly  ;D nice catch for the table man....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> the oysters bars i hook usually swim off


Those ain't oysters! The ones that swim off are called scallops!

[smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2iXHBuSIJY[/media]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the slam!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

heck yeah, nice little fish fry slam for sure.


----------

